# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Помогите с выбором) и настройкой)

## FaTeFul

Всем доброго времени суток))) Прошу помощи))) нада создать сервер 4тоб на нём стояла 1с 8.2! проблема состоит в том 4то нада 4тоб к серверу подклю4ались как к теменал серваку! и работало около3-4 4еловек в 1с!) и ето всё нада сделать на линуксе) прошу помощи подскажите дистребутив) и может кто поделится ссылками на полезную инфу по етому вопросу)  заранее спасибо)

----------


## Bingoo

Есть проблемы с операционной системой и ты постоянно нанимаешь мастера! Купи проста флешку с который разберёца каждый чайник и устанавливай операционную систему сколка угодно!ВЫБЕРИ ОПЕРАЦИОННУЮ СИСТЕМУ На ЛЮБОЙ ВКУС)
http://vk.com/club38018549

----------


## tagilchanin

Ставь любой дистр, и WINE@Etersoft для установки 1с.

----------


## ANTIMRAK

как установить Майкрософт Офис на данную ось Линукс. может есть какая утилита?

----------


## Cheechako

> как установить Майкрософт Офис на данную ось Линукс. может есть какая утилита?


 PlayOnLinux :rolleyes:

----------

